# Can opener,, bartering item?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I found these can openers 25 for $7.49 with shipping 
Army P-38 Think these will be any good for trading? 
Not a big investment for an item that may be a good one to have for trading



any input on these?


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

well a can opener makes it a lot easier for sure. so having one for your stored canned goods is fine. but i think for a bartering item you could substitute one with a knife to easily. and not only a swiss military pocket knife, but with any other knife that is strong an sharp enough to cut open a can. been there, done that. was easy


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't bother with the weight of a can opener. You know that if you rub the top of your can against a brick or concrete wall you can break the seal by wearing it down. Plus I would not carry the weight of cans, just use them as I found them so wouldn't want the one extra item. For every unnecessary item you add, means a necessary item you leave behind.

Edit: Here is showing out it is done, I would do it on a wall though rather than ground concrete if available.






Plus this guy does it with his bare hands... I don't understand a word he is saying but he illustrates the concept well.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Budget
For convenience we have a number of can openers with our stores ranging from the cheap to the higher quality ones. It may be more of an item that you give to others for convenience rather than trade but for 25 under 8 bucks you can't go wrong. I think it is a good idea.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

At that price they are worth picking up. Those things can store anywhere and take up virtually no space.

Mind providing the link so I can pick some up? I have 4 or 5 but wouldn't mind having them in every conceivable kit I can think of.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Half of the people out there can barely open a can with a can opener let alone improvise a way to open a can. If you watched the series about the National grid down senerio the yuppy in the highrise final got is hands on a can of fruit but didnt have a can opener. He nearly cutoff his hand with a chef knife trying to open the can, now he is seriously injuried and bleeding, hungry with no water. I dont know about you but he would have given anything for a little P38. 

We have to remeber that the folks who are reading and written on this forum are a whole lot more preppared than 90% of the population. We will over come, adapt and conquer we are the prepared.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Conundrum99 said:


> Half of the people out there can barely open a can with a can opener let alone improvise a way to open a can. If you watched the series about the National grid down senerio the yuppy in the highrise final got is hands on a can of fruit but didnt have a can opener. He nearly cutoff his hand with a chef knife trying to open the can, now he is seriously injuried and bleeding, hungry with no water. I dont know about you but he would have given anything for a little P38.
> 
> We have to remeber that the folks who are reading and written on this forum are a whole lot more preppared than 90% of the population. We will over come, adapt and conquer we are the prepared.


That is true, but if you know this... you can teach the yuppy to adapt like you.
Where as if he loses his little p38 in a panic, then he is once again screwed.

Knowledge itself can be used for trade and is a lot lighter to carry.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

I dont disagree with that, however I am not sure I want to adapt all of them . They might then become a threat to my prep.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

For 7.5 you can't go wrong. Who knows what one will buy you in SHTF if not just a reliable friend.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

It definitely wouldn’t hurt to pick up a few dozen of them.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

I have carried one on my keychain forever. I thought every prepper had one similarly. Probably the only people who don't carry one will not know how to use it.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I found these can openers 25 for $7.49 with shipping
> Army P-38 Think these will be any good for trading?
> Not a big investment for an item that may be a good one to have for trading
> 
> ...


I know you have received a lot of shit over your post but trust me the $8 you spend will give you back 3x income when the SHTF

I have a lot of P38's saved up from when I was in the army and got C-Rats in the cans, every case hat several P38's and they are the bomb

FYI most Swiss army knives has a similar tool for opening cans.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I keep one on my keychain also. I put a quarter inch piece of rubber tubing on it to keep it from opening up in my pocket and poking me in the leg. I have a few but might pick up some more at that price. Good item to have.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I found them on ebay with a buy it now 
And when your trading and it's a close call whether or a guy is going to accept your offer on a trade maybe throwing in 
something like this on the trade might make the difference
And if I'm in the woods hungry but trying to quite,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The only can opener you can wear on a bootlace hanging around your neck.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I used one when in the army, they work great. Let others chop around with their Rambo knifes or rub it on the floor, I'll take a trusty p38 any time, they weight nothing, I use to carry one around my neck with my dogtags. It's a good idea, purchase them, and yes, I could see you being able to trade them from something else if one needs a way to open cans.
*Edit*
Matter of fact this seem such a good idea, I went to Amazon to see what I could find. I just bought 15 for a $5.19 and that includes free shipping http://www.amazon.com/G-I-P-38-Can-...id=1394116895&sr=8-6&keywords=can+openers+P38


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There is a learning curve involved with the P-38. To get good and quick with one.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I prefer the larger P-51


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Funny reading this. I've carried a P-38 on my key ring for 30+ years.
Haven't owned an electric can opener in at least as long.


----------

